# New Promotion to upgrade to Bolt from Premiere



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I just got the $99.00 promotion to upgrade from Premiere to Bolt but I don't know if they'll let me use an existing Bolt for the upgrade? I'm going to call TiVo soon to see.


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got the same email and I have a qualifying Premier unit.

Now I just have to figure out if I can get any receptin OTA.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Why don't you use the thread that was already created?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Here's the link.

(ETA: This was the wrong link. I removed the URL.
New Promotion to upgrade to Bolt from Premiere)

ETA:
This is the correct link:
New $99 lifetime transfer deal


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

You're sending us to the same thread?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> I just got the $99.00 promotion to upgrade from Premiere to Bolt but I don't know if they'll let me use an existing Bolt for the upgrade? I'm going to call TiVo soon to see.


No dice, TiVo wants us to buy another Bolt instead of letting us use the one I already have so I'll probably pass on the promotion.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

waynomo said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> New Promotion to upgrade to Bolt from Premiere


Well that was fun


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lujan said:


> No dice, TiVo wants us to buy another Bolt instead of letting us use the one I already have so I'll probably pass on the promotion.


Oops. Wrong link.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Hopefully this will be the right one.

New $99 lifetime transfer deal

ETA: Yep. That looks good.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

waynomo said:


> Hopefully this will be the right one.
> 
> New $99 lifetime transfer deal
> 
> ETA: Yep. That looks good.


Why don't you edit the post that was already created?

Here's the link:

New Promotion to upgrade to Bolt from Premiere

-KP


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> Why don't you edit the post that was already created?
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


I took your advice. However, I used the correct link and not the one you listed.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I linked you to your post...

-KP


----------



## trippled (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I need advise. I have 4 TiVo premieres. I don't know if I should upgrade or not. Has anyone one upgraded to the lasted bolt from premier is it worth the upgrade or should I just stay put. Oh what to do??? I wish I could use this offer but not lost the value of my lifetime in the premier. Why is TiVO killing my premier box to upgrade to lifetime bolt


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

trippled said:


> Hi, I need advise. I have 4 TiVo premieres. I don't know if I should upgrade or not. Has anyone one upgraded to the lasted bolt from premier is it worth the upgrade or should I just stay put. Oh what to do??? I wish I could use this offer but not lost the value of my lifetime in the premier. Why is TiVO killing my premier box to upgrade to lifetime bolt


If you use any apps at all the Bolt at these prices is well worth the upgrade. Even if you only use your TiVos as a DVR you will notice a nice performance jump. In the end the Bolt tech is about 7 years newer than the tech in the Premiere, that is a pretty long time period for electronics.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

trippled said:


> Hi, I need advise. I have 4 TiVo premieres. I don't know if I should upgrade or not. Has anyone one upgraded to the lasted bolt from premier is it worth the upgrade or should I just stay put. Oh what to do??? I wish I could use this offer but not lost the value of my lifetime in the premier. Why is TiVO killing my premier box to upgrade to lifetime bolt


I'm passing because there is nothing in the Bolt that I'm that is taking advantage of 4k programming at this point. I bought a Bolt with the one-year of service but didn't see anything that was using 4k at all and the apps are much better in other devices that use 4k/HDR such as the Roku. I'll wait for now to see if there will be any 4k TV programming that the Bolt would actually use. Also, I noticed that the Bolt seemed to make much more noise that my Premier or Roamio's.


----------

